# Velem gyűlik meg a baja



## norbert7

Sziasztok,

 Hogyan forditanatok magyarrol angolra ezt a kifejezest?

Koszi, es kellemes unnepeket!
Norbert


----------



## galaxy man

Például:   annak *velem* gyűlik meg a baja -> s/he will have to  deal with *me*


----------



## Zsanna

Szia norbert7, üdvözlünk a fórumon!

Nem könnyű a fordítás, bár galaxy mannek sikerült egy egész jót találnia. 
Talán könnyebb lenne más lehetőségeket is keresni, ha egy egész mondatunk lenne vagy legalábbis le tudnád írni a szituációt, amiben használni szeretnéd.



Moderátori megjegyzés: az üzenetíró ablak alatti Go Advanced gombot megnyomva elérhetőek a *magyar ékezetes betűk*, *amiket kérünk használni* a magyar fórumrészen.


----------



## norbert7

Nem pontosan emlékszem a szituációra, csak filmnézes közben gondolkoztam rajta, hogy ezt hogyan fordítanám. De itt egy példa:

 - Ha valaki hozzáér a növéremhez, annak velem gyűlik meg a baja.

 - Aki szétverte a kocsimat, annak velem gyűlik meg a baja.

 Köszi az eddigi hozzászólásokat a deal with me szerintem túl udvarias ilyen hétköznapi környezetben. Én pl az elsőnel a kick his ass-et preferelnám. Ti mit gondoltok?

[Szerk: Ékezetek javítva]


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a példák alapján tényleg valami erősebb kifejezés kellene, ami nemigen adja magát angolul. 
Ráadásul a fenyegetés erőssége nagyban függ a hanghordozástól is. Ilyen lehetséges kifejezését tudom elképzelni a megadott példákhoz:

If someone dares to touch my sister...

Whoever bashed my car, will pay for it.


----------



## Vaskez

more suggestions....

 - Ha valaki hozzáér a növéremhez, annak velem gyűlik meg a baja.
-> If anyone dares touch my sister, they'll have me to answer to

 - Aki szétverte a kocsimat, annak velem gyűlik meg a baja.
-> Whoever smashed up my car will have me to answer to


----------

